# Un iPod !



## Crüniac (24 Octobre 2001)

La nouvelle machine d'Apple est un iPod, permet de stocker des Mp3, dique dur de 5 Go, firewire, bref vous savez déjà tout cà. Apple à encore réussi à bien garder le secret. Ils devraient avoir une récompense pour ça. La souris d'or pour le constructeur qui tient le mieux au secret ses projets ;-).
Macbidouille en avait parlé suite à la recherche d'un lecteur sur les sites d'enregistrement de marques en Australie !
Voilà il ne reste plus qu'à l'acheter !
Et vous vous en pensez quoi ?
Crüniac


----------



## davidcaro2 (24 Octobre 2001)

pour l'instant je n'en vois pas l'interet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





L'annonce interessante c'est iTunes 2   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut voir le prix mais avec le Firewire, je crains le pire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a suivre....


----------



## Crüniac (24 Octobre 2001)

Pour l'instant rien sur l'Apple store français mais il est à 399$ donc environ 3000Fr. Il peur aussi faire disque dur et en firewire pour stocker d'autres fichiers à ce qui parait. Là ça peut-être intéressant, quoique maintenant 5Go (sans compter les mp3 qui seront dessus) ça fait juste.
J'aurais plutôt aimé un Pda avec mac os x allégé et lecteur mp3. On attend l'avis des premiers utilisateurs en novembre.

Pour celle et ceux que ça intéresse la pub Apple de l'iPod :pub.

Crüniac


----------



## Crüniac (24 Octobre 2001)

Pour l'instant rien sur l'Apple store français mais il est à 399$ donc environ 3000Fr. Il peur aussi faire disque dur et en firewire pour stocker d'autres fichiers à ce qui parait. Là ça peut-être intéressant, quoique maintenant 5Go (sans compter les mp3 qui seront dessus) ça fait juste.
J'aurais plutôt aimé un Pda avec mac os x allégé et lecteur mp3. On attend l'avis des premiers utilisateurs en novembre.

Pour celle et ceux que ça intéresse la pub Apple de l'iPod :pub.

Crüniac


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2001)

bon bin demains faudrat encore modifier la base filemaker du sav


----------



## locyrille (24 Octobre 2001)

J'achète sur l'apple store dès que c'est en vente... et je m'en mords les couilles dans deux mois quand il aura baissé de 500 balles...


----------



## Coco Bongo (24 Octobre 2001)

uniquement firewire (interdir pour les premiers imacs en gros) et 1000 balles de plus qu'un très bon MD sony c un peu abusé même si ya une pomme dessus


----------



## Moof (24 Octobre 2001)

Applemaniac, fashion victime, même combat...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

petit rectificatif à propos des MD:

Les derniers MD enregistrent environ 6 heures de musiques.
On trouve des MD à moins de 5 francs sur le net( en particuliers les sites allemands)
Et une fois que les 5 gigas de l'IPOD sont pleins il faut aussi faire un backup sur ... CD, cad un support amovible.


----------



## mtra (24 Octobre 2001)

iredeg: reflechit avec ton MD !
perso j'en est un et c'est vraiment pas terrible...

1- tu es oblige d'en prendre une tonne avec toi
2- tu est oblige de copie du cd au MD et de nommer toutes les chansons a la main
3- les MD se copie pas

super.. du coup ca fait 3 ans que je l'utilise plus

peut etre que pour la majorite d'entre vous ce produit est trop cher, mais les lecteur mp3 c'est vraiment l'avenir !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi, je suis un peu mitigé avec ce iPod. On s'attendait à un truc "révolutionnaire" et là ben c'est un peu du réchauffé, un pet dans l'eau!!!

Apple aurait du installer un disk de plus grande capacité, Creative a sorti une version à 20 gigats pour son D.A.P Jukebox (portable également)! 

La seule chose qui a de l'intérêt, c'est éventuellement le Firewire pour le transfert de données, et la fonction du disk dur... un autre constructeur a sorti une telle machine "Archos"... ha, et aussi l'autonomie de 10h.

Bon, je chipotte un peu... mais je ne vais pas investir sur une telle machine pour les beaux yeux de la pomme.

et voilou!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Cyril_:
*Ben moi, je suis un peu mitigé avec ce iPod. On s'attendait à un truc "révolutionnaire" et là ben c'est un peu du réchauffé, un pet dans l'eau!!!*

Moi je suis super content !!! C'est la revolution du siecle !!! L'objet marque d'une Pomme dont je revais !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Apple aurait du installer un disk de plus grande capacité, Creative a sorti une version à 20 gigats pour son D.A.P Jukebox (portable également)! *

Leur Jukebox est enorme et en plus il est pas beau du tout

*La seule chose qui a de l'intérêt, c'est éventuellement le Firewire pour le transfert de données, et la fonction du disk dur...*

Et il te transfert un CD en 10 secondes ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*un autre constructeur a sorti une telle machine "Archos"... ha, et aussi l'autonomie de 10h.*

Il lui faut aussi 1h pour le recharger ou 10 ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bon, je chipotte un peu... mais je ne vais pas investir sur une telle machine pour les beaux yeux de la pomme.

et voilou!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Voila, moi je vais le commander des que possible... meme qu'il coute 750 CHF    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[24 octobre 2001 : message édité par [Only Mac] Manu]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2001)

Arf, c'est sûr que le DAP ou le Archos n'est pas aussi rapide!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je trouve que l'idée de base n'est pas révolutionnaire!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et 750 balles, olalaaaaaaa, ben c'est un bijou qui risque d'être inaccessible pour beaucoup de monde.


----------



## iBen (25 Octobre 2001)

J'ai un petit mot à dire au sujet des MD, cela fait un moment que je l'utilise et je peux vous dire que le 1x c'est parfois un peu ch....t alors que balancer sa playlist en 10s ça doit être le pied. Et puis la nouvelle compression des MD n'est pas très bonne, franchement douteuse même, lorsqu'on est mélomane.
Dernière chose, ne plus avoir à écrire le nom des artistes, des albums et tout le reste c'est génial. 
Bon je tempère mes propos en ajoutant que je n'ai pas de ports firewire alors que j'ai deux macs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2001)

bon c vrai que dans l absolu iPod est cher, mais pour relativiser si on prend des supports amovibles avec espace de stockage de meme acabit, puisque contrairement à tous les autres lecteurs mp3, iPod peut stocker tout type de fichier :

Lecteur Jaz boitier MacWay 1290 F
+ 2 cartouches de 2 Go  = 2x690F
+ 1 cvartouche de 1 Go  = 1x490 F

soit 1290+1380+490 = 3160 F HT

Meme config mais avec boitier Iomega : ajouter 1200 F HT pour un total de 4360 F HT

En definitive iPod est cher par rapport à un disque dur externe, mais d un tres bon rapport rapport qualité prix si on s'en sert comme d'une sorte d'amovible amélioré mais bon, c'est mon point de vue et je le partage !!! 

a+


----------



## archeos (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Coco Bongo:
*uniquement firewire (interdir pour les premiers imacs en gros) et 1000 balles de plus qu'un très bon MD sony c un peu abusé même si ya une pomme dessus*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce n'est pas comparable car tu n'as plus à gérer un stock de supports amovibles


----------



## mtra (25 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;chamois d'or&gt;:
*mais bon, c'est mon point de vue et je le partage !!! 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
encore heureux


----------



## scoodyflo (26 Octobre 2001)

d'accord avec iben a propos des MD ...

j'ai acheté a l'epoque un MD  SHARP en 24 bits ATRAC 2800 TTC !!!  Je voulais autres choses que la cassette de merde et un truc + cool et plus petit que les baladeurs cd qui l'on porte comme des femmes enceintes ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les MD c'était  top et HYPE 
j'ai toujours mon MD mais cela deviens "merdic" ... j'ai tapé a la mains toutes les chansons de mes 70 MD  enregistrer 74 x70 = 5180 heures a attendre (vive l'armée !)
l'enregistrement en 1 X (piste par piste car j'ai eu que plus tard le cable optique !)

Les nouveaux modeles avec leurs des taux de compression accrue semble patir en qualité  
1 MD en 3 ou 4 je crois ...
bref 
Résultat des courses ... le temps  moi c'est comme vous j'en ai pas bcp ... 
alors je vais vendre mon MD
 et m'acheter un pod   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme a l'epoque ... la musique c'est avant tout un plaisir collectif ou perso mais pas une contrainte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Un petit mot pour vous donner la différence de prix hors-taxes de l'iPod entre les US et la France : 2935 F (399 $) aux States et 3010 F (toujours HT) chez nous, soit une différence de... 75 F (tarifs AppleStore). Bon, pour une fois qu'on paye pas plus (trop) cher...


----------



## dany (27 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iMike:
* . Bon, pour une fois qu'on paye pas plus (trop) cher...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais si tu rajoute la TVA en France soit 19,6 % ça change tout ! Ce ne sont pas les produits qui sont
chers içi, ce sont les taxes !


----------



## vicento (17 Août 2007)

ça fait plaisir de relire tout ça


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2007)

Clair...


----------



## two (19 Août 2007)

comme remontée de fil vous faites fort ... 6 ans qu'il dormait


----------



## lubisk (19 Août 2007)

Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée de ressortir des vieux posts d'annonces de nouveau (vieux) produits en période d'attente de nouveaux produits ! Le temps parait moins long comme ça... :rateau:

Ce forum existait déjà quand mon premier iMac G3 est sorti ?


----------



## blafoot (19 Août 2007)

Et dire qu'on voit des posts qui disent que l'iPod ne fonctionnera pas .... mmmmh ... 80% de pdm ... c'est vrai que c'est faiblard


----------



## noche84 (21 Août 2007)

Lol espérons qu'il en sera de même pour l'iPhone dans quelques temps...

Mais a part ça, où en sont les rumeurs sur le futur nouvel ipod ?


----------



## yret (26 Août 2007)

dans un autre sujet justement...


----------

